# Fish Finder Recommendations



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

hey Guys i am looking to purchase a nice Finder/GPS for my console on my bass boat. I already have a Humminbird on the bow, but would like something color with a GPS so i can plot points. Im looking at either Humminbird of Lowrance. And the bigger the screen the better. What would you guys recommend around $500 and under? Thanks!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Which HB do you have on the front now?
Reason I am sking is if you stay with HB you could possibly link them together to share waypoints. I have a 788ci and an 1197 setup this way.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

The one in the front is only a 570 so they probably wont link together.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use Lowrance and have been pleased, however if I went with side imaging,i'd probably go with humminbird for it simplicity of set-up. (So you know i'm not biased) the hds 5 from Lowrance is a 5" screen and retails for $699.99 for the GPS combo. The next step down is the elite 4. It's a very small unit ($299.99). I almost bought it for up front but it won't link with my current unit. The humminbirds 5" units seem to have more features for the money than lowrance, but I have no experience with them. The 597ci HD DI combo unit has down scan, conventional 2d sonar and mapping capabilities for $649.99. (These are all bass pro shops prices, there are cheaper alternatives out there if you look around)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

go with the 597 ci hd di. I got mine for 580.00 shipped to the house. I love it. Its sensitive enought to pick up channel cats on the bottom of the lake and ive had it pick up 6-8" baby stripers at kiser in 12' of water.


----------

